# Can DVC Owners Trade Weeks With Wyndham or Other Owners?



## Paps (May 14, 2011)

We are in the early stages of planning our grandchildren's (6 & 3 in March 2012) first ever trip to Disneyworld next March. I thought I would reach out to the experts, the DVC owners for some assistance, wisdom and help. Yes, I know, this time of year would not have been my first choice but this is when the kids wanted to go so what do the grandparents know?

You need to know, I am a Wyndham owner for 25 years and would have no problem securing accommodations at Bonnet Creek. However, I was thinking that since this will be their first trip to the Magic Kingdom, why not look into making it more magical and look into the possibility of staying at a DVC resort. So I am reaching out to your forum for guidance.

I see that 1 & 2 bedrooms are being posted on RCI about 7 months out. Given that we are looking at checking in on Sunday March 25, 2012 for 6 or 7 nights (spring break week)  chances may not be good for a 2 bedroom being available on RCI. There would be 6 of us so we would need a 2bd rm. Are DVC owners allowed to secure reservations and allow guests (like we can through Wyndham) to use their week? If so, I am looking for an owner who may not be planning on using their Disneyworld week next year and would like to maybe go elsewhere in the US. I have access to about 70 Wyndham resorts and would be happy to return the favor and secure a week for them. Or, what do you think the chances are for finding a 2bd rm on RCI for that week?

Never done this, always stayed at Wyndham Resorts and not even sure if DVC would allow it. I know it can be done from the Wyndham side. How about the DVC side? And if so, is this the right place to ask or is there a special website used by DVC that I could use to connect with DVC owners that specialize in this type of request?

Bottom line, I can always stay at Bonnet Creek but why not checkout the possibility of staying at DVC? Disclaimer - If I am violating any rules or regulations by posing such a question, I disavow any knowledge of these questions and this message will self destruct in 30 seconds.:hysterical: 

Thanks for any help and or advice you can share.

Herb


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 14, 2011)

As a Wyndham and DVC owner, I have stayed at both. DVC Resorts do not have characters running the halls or visiting lobby. Now, in the gift shops onsite, many Disney items are for sale. The only thing that is noticably different between the 2 resort chains is Disney guests have 1 HOUR usually per day at one (1) of their theme parks - still have to pay for the theme park ticket. 

You can take the Bonnet Creek free bus to Disney resorts. Disney onsite guests do have the hangtag for free parking at the theme parks ($14/day), but so do many of the annual Disney passholders. Need a Disney trinket fix, just drive over to Downtown Disney to the Disney store - they even have a Princess Gallery. I think the grandkids would remember that more and the pictures of the grandkids going in character to the parks is priceless.

As for other options - the late October time is "Mikey's Not So Scary" Halloween Party events. Less crowded than Easter, cheaper airfare, etc. Or the week directly before Xmas - all the decorations are done for the Xmas crush.


----------



## bccash63 (May 14, 2011)

If you have not already done so I would place an ongoing request for a DVC resort.  As a back-up I would also book Bonnet Creek with your Wyndham pt. You can cancel the Wyndham reservations up to 14 days before check-in and receive them back as cancelled reservations pts.  I did an exchange into a 2 br at The Wilderness Villas and have also stayed at Bonnet Creek with my Wyndham pts.  Our 2 bedroom at  BC was alot larger and we actually preferred it.  Depending on how many pts you have--a 3 bedroom at BC would give you plenty of room.  Dawn


----------



## bnoble (May 14, 2011)

You can do a direct exchange with a DVC owner, yes.  However, it may require a reservation costing significantly more points than a straight RCI exchange would.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2011)

While you _may_ trade with a Disney Owner, it's unlikely to happen, because Disney points are far more expensive than Wyndham points, so few DVC owners are going to be interested - it would be a down-trade for them.


----------



## littlestar (May 14, 2011)

I'm a DVC and Wyndham owner both and have stayed at Bonnet Creek.  It really is a nice resort with a great location - it sits next to Disney's Caribbean Beach resort. 

Bonnet Creek has free shuttles to the parks and even Disney resort TV on one of the stations.  I'd probably be tempted to just book a three bedroom at Bonnet Creek with my Wyndham points if I were you.


----------



## moonlightgraham (May 15, 2011)

I own at both DVC and Wyndham and as others have said Bonnet Creek is a fine resort. That being said, it is nice every once in awhile to get that total immersion of Disney that comes from staying at DVC. It's hard to beat some of the locations. Being able to walk into Epcot from Beach Club Villas or Boardwalk Villas is pretty cool. And after a long park day, it's hard to beat the walk back and quickly relaxing in your villa. If your planning on mostly Magic Kingdom, Bay Lake Towers is ideal as it's a five minute walk to that park. When we stay at DVC, we usually don't even see our car for the entire week we are there. It's WDW transportation or walk/boating to and from the parks. I would try Mouseowners.com and inquire as to  what you're trying to do. It has a much larger DVC-owner audience.  The properties I mentioned above will likely be harder to get through an RCI exchange and you're likely to get Saratoga Springs or Old Key West and they wouldn't be much different than your Bonnet Creek property as to park access.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 15, 2011)

Yet another DVC/Wyndham owner here. We've done the Bonnet Creek stay, nice resort good location. We used the car to get to the parks(Annual Passholder so free parking). We stayed in a 3br deluxe and it's much bigger than a DVC 2br, with a better layout. 

Perhaps a DVC owner might be interested in Alexandria for Cherry Blossom festival time, or Myrtle Beach in summer. But running the numbers you'd probably not get a straight up trade(2br for a 2br). 

Only trade I've considered for my DVC points was a 2br Marriott in Hawaii.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 15, 2011)

OP is hoping for late March week at Disney - Spring Break timeframe.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 15, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> OP is hoping for late March week at Disney - Spring Break timeframe.



Well that's pricey point time, I wouldn't do it. 

I was going to trade an October 2br at DVC for a summer Waiohai week. Worked out the MF's matched up.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 16, 2011)

Hi Paps! Yes, it can be done. I frequently make reservations for friends and family. 

I doubt that it will be done because of the issues already mentioned.

elaine


----------



## Paps (May 16, 2011)

I appreciate all the great feedback. I will plan on booking a 3 br. at Bonnet Creek. Sounds like the BC option is just as good / if not better than some of the DVC options. Also, since I am a Wyndham Gold VIP, I will be able to secure a room with fireworks view. Thanks again for all the help. The Grandkids will love it! Herb


----------

